# P Code on 99 Altima SE



## DKKELDER (Jul 16, 2005)

I have an issue with the cruise control. The fuses are fine and the vaccuum hoses are fine. The light on the dash comes on when I push the button but when I try to set the speed the cruise light does not come on by the odemeter and the speed does not hold. 

I had a check engine soon light come on a while back. Today my brother in law used his meter and checked out the code. There is a P code P1706 Manufacturer Control Transmission that is coming up. Have any of you heard of this?


----------

